# What cardio Machine?



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

What cardio machine do you find the best at the?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

plain old walking for me mate


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Honestly its the Cross trainer, but the treadmill is a close second!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd agree its the cross trainer, however I've found using a combination of cycling and stepping really works wonders.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

walking-every bb should get a dog


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

rowing, running, cross trainer and stepper. use all 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

It doesn't matter which one I go on, I always seem to find the one with the annoying squeak.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Has to be cross-trainer and treadmill.

I find working with a punchbag for 20-30mins a good endurance work out though.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bike for me, can read a mag!  And easily access my water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup

Cross Trainer, I burn 800 cals in 40 mins

J


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

cross trainer here


----------



## Fiba (Jun 13, 2005)

ive got to say buy a mountain bike. To have fun going down the hill you have to get up it first. I bought one just before xmas and its great. Didnt realize how how unfit i was till i took it out for the first time and thought i could tackle all the local trails. Man i was wrong !


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> Yup
> 
> Cross Trainer, I burn 800 cals in 40 mins
> 
> J


Scrap that!!! Machine stepper, 1030 cals in 40 mins :shock:

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

cardio?...is that spanish? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jay123 said:


> cardio?...is that spanish? :lol: :lol:


haha


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

I find cardio so boring so i do ten min on bike. stepper. and walker and finish on the bike for a total of 40 min.

Or wlking the dog :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

i use a bike


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cross trainer for me

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Cross trainer bike tredmill, dosent matter which one as long as your hitting your target heart rate and keeping it there for at least 30mins prefably 45mins twice a day.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Everything. More machines = less boredom.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

TBGB said:


> It doesn't matter which one I go on, I always seem to find the one with the annoying squeak.


 That is oh so true!!!

i prefer arc trainer and rower but i will use any...


----------



## FatGuyHat1466867923 (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta go for the running machine myself - the ultimate calorie burner!!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

the running machine is very effective but for some of us heavy guys its not so friendly on the knees

the cross traininer would be my weapon of choice closely followed by the rower.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

well i have to say with my metabolisum i only use my punch bag and have a good go at that,,works a treat for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

hit the roads mate 3 times week 3 to 4 miles or for 40 minutes mate slow running for fat brunning (or fast walking ) cant beat what nature intend for us to lose weight ,,i only use cv to keep of the extra weght mate ...as one time i used to do way to much !!!! and kept loseing all my good gains (good Luck)


----------

